# Rode NT2000 Mic Calibration



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi

Whilst waiting for a bit of feedback RE: my last post (getting set up etc.) I though I'd make a start on the calibration file for the mic I will use - a Rode NT2000. 

Here's the result of my first effort:

View attachment Rode NT2000 Calibration File OMNI.cal


View attachment Rode NT2000 Calibration File OMNI.txt


I did it based on the Rode frequency response graph. Now I'd like to visually compare the two...... Is there a way of changing the level or parameters on the REW graph showing my mic cal. file? I can get it to show 20 - 20000 nicely, but I'd like to change the dB vertical axis so that it will be easier to visually compare the two (i.e. "move" it to the 0dB area). 

Incidentally, I used this for the NT2000 graph (OMNI):

http://rodemic.com/downloads/nt2000/nt2000_datasheet.pdf

Cheers

Max

PS - if anyone else is using a Rode NT2000 - I hope this comes in handy! Once I can make a better comparison I will upload an updated .cal file if more changes are made.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Max Dread said:


> Now I'd like to visually compare the two...... Is there a way of changing the level or parameters on the REW graph showing my mic cal. file? I can get it to show 20 - 20000 nicely, but I'd like to change the dB vertical axis so that it will be easier to visually compare the two (i.e. "move" it to the 0dB area).


You can shift a trace by bringing up the controls (click the gear icon) and use the offset control. If you load a mic cal file it will be drawn across the middle of the SPL & Phase window, so you could also compare it with a measurement by simply shifting the graph using the vertical scroll bar (click the scroll bars button above the graph if the bars are not displayed).


----------



## Max Dread (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks John.

I've made the file a little more accurate, so here's the updated versions....

View attachment Rode NT2000 Calibration File OMNI 3.cal


View attachment Rode NT2000 Calibration File OMNI 3.txt


I think it is quite accurate now apart from the last "hump". I cannot seem to get a smooth hump like the one on the Rode graph. I'm guessing there is a way of putting in figures in a ratio of some sort to make a smooth hump, but I've no idea how!!! Maths never was a strong point. If anyone has any pointers on how to achieve this then please enlighten a mathematical dunce!

Cheers

Max


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

To make a smoother curve you will have to have more points in the curved region.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Like John said, it’s just a matter of adding more points to the calibration file – nothing mathematically challenging about that! But in the end it might not matter all that much, if you‘ve seen how ragged and irregular high frequency measurements look. I.e., being off a dB or so in places isn’t that big a deal.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Andrey (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you very much! Very usefull for me!

What about pro measurement mic vs. calibrated Rode? Is rode good enough?

thank you!


----------

